# Tell Me This Isn't The Most Intense Movie Trailer EVER.



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> They _shouldn't be_ driving a point. That's _my_ point.
> 
> And if I never see a documentary that has all angles included, then I haven't seen any documentaries, by my definition. Just because something is some way that doesn't mean it should be that way. Documentaries are for documenting, not shaping opinions - people can do _that_ on their own.


I would be most interested to see a documentary which contradicts itself by showing plight and promise in the same balance in the same piece.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

android654 said:


> I would be most interested to see a documentary which contradicts itself by showing plight and promise in the same balance in the same piece.


You still aren't getting it. Plight and promise are presupposed adjectives which you should be deciding on - NOT the director.

Are you afraid that somebody might change their view or something? Because I don't get your reasoning - while getting the full scenario if people should agree on something then they should still agree on it, but it will be a more informed agreement. You see a problem with that? I don't.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> You still aren't getting it. Plight and promise are presupposed adjectives which you should be deciding on - NOT the director.
> 
> Are you afraid that somebody might change their view or something? Because I don't get your reasoning - while getting the full scenario if people should agree on something then they should still agree on it, but it will be a more informed agreement. You see a problem with that? I don't.


ok, stay with me.

You stated the piece was baised.

I stated its baised because its highlighting a specific aspect of this issue.

You claimed the director of this documentary shouldn't be doing that.

I stated you won't find any documentarian making a piece on a specific topic and highlight that topic's polar opposite.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

android654 said:


> ok, stay with me.
> 
> You stated the piece was baised.
> 
> ...


Then in that case polarized reports must be legitimate and a supposed documentary which is from the polar opposite view should be given the same attention, shouldn't it.

But I don't see things working that way. Do you? In fact, you pointed it out yourself - the goodness doesn't excuse the badness (forgive my paraphrase) so apparently you yourself are giving weight to one side already.

But anyway... there is no 'polar opposite'. There's _one_ conflict where quite a few different things are happening and I'd consider all those things relevant as a whole. If you are looking for a conflict which never has an atrocity committed then you are looking at no conflicts at all, most likely. And that doesn't excuse atrocities just as much as privacy or liberty doesn't excuse the abuse of those things.

However you view this conflict, atrocities are one attribute which does not necessarily change the overall view or reasoning - if atrocities were not being committed would you say "hey, it's all fine you guys go ahead" even if the motivations were still possibly illegitimate? How about if they are legitimate motivations? I'm not proposing either one by the way, I'm just giving some common examples.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> Then in that case polarized reports must be legitimate and a supposed documentary which is from the polar opposite view should be given the same attention, shouldn't it.
> 
> But I don't see things working that way. Do you? In fact, you pointed it out yourself - the goodness doesn't excuse the badness (forgive my paraphrase) so apparently you yourself are giving weight to one side already.
> 
> ...


You know, I could get into a long argument with you over this, but it would ultimately do notihing.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

android654 said:


> You know, I could get into a long argument with you over this, but it would ultimately do notihing.


It must not be all that important then. I know it is to me, though.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Obviously that trailer wasn't approved of by the MPAA...


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn..that does look intense. And slightly fucked up..


----------

